# AIO be!quiet Silent Loop2 360mm Lüfter permanent unter Dauerlast



## NetzNinja (25. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mir meinen neuen PC gestern zusammengebaut und bin ufnassbar genervt was meine AIO Lüfter betrifft.
Erst dachte ich es könnte am veralteten BIOS liegen, aber nach dem refresh (Version vom vom 25.3.21 / F13g) ist auch das wohl auszuschließen.  Im Bios selbst habe ich auf PWM gestellt - dort läufts auch alles flüsterleise 
Habt ihr noch einen Tip für mich?

MB: Aorus Elite v2
case: Fractal 7 XL



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juni 2021)

Naja... die Lüfter werden ja nach CPU-Temperatur geregelt und da reicht es bereits im Idle aus, das kurzzeitig der Prozessor was macht, um sie kurz aufheulen zu lassen. 

Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch mal bei einer Alphacool Eisbäre AIO ein Temperatursensor zwischen gebaut und dann mittels Quadro von Aquacomputer dann die Lüfter nach Wassertemperatur regeln lassen, denn dann werden die Lüfter nach Wassertemperatur gesteuert und Wasser reagiert träge.

Bei Alphacool ist auch solch ein kleiner Umbau möglich, weil die Schläuche verschraubt sind. Bei dir sind sie fest dran, daher wirst du solch ein Umbau nicht machen können.

Das einzige, was du machen kannst, ist eine Kurve mit 40 % bis 70 °C einzustellen und erst ab 90 °C bis 100 % zu stellen. Zwischen 70°C und 90°C würde die Drehzahl dann auch langsam ständig ansteigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. Juni 2021)

Wenn der TE 1200 U/min schon als "flüsterleise" empfindet erkenne ich das Problem nicht ...


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juni 2021)

Nur mal so nebenbei, die Pumpe manuell auf 100% setzen, denn die muss nicht nach Temperatur geregelt werden und da sie wahrscheinlich per Spannung und nicht nach PWM geregelt wird, könnte eine zu niedrige Spannung auch dazuführen, das sie gar nicht anspringt. Daher auch auf DC, für Spannungsregelung umstellen.


----------



## ApolloX30 (27. Juni 2021)

Die Pumpe des Silent Loop 2 kann 9 V bis 12 V. 
Mir sagt das Einstellen von Lüftern im Bios nicht zu, weil du dort nicht gleichzeitig verschiedene Lastzustände einstellen und und hören kannst, wie laut es wird. Daher nutze ich im Windows FanControl und stell mir alles so ein, wie ichs haben will. Auch sieht man bei den Lüfterkurven im gezeigten Bios nicht, um welche Temperaturen es sich da handelt.


----------



## NetzNinja (29. Juni 2021)

doch sieht man, wenn man auf mit deR Maus über die Kurve fährt. Aber danke für deinen Tip mit FanControl!


----------



## SgtKlemmi (29. Juni 2021)

Wenn du den gehäuseeigenen Lüfterhub mit eigenem Strom versorgen und per PWM steuern kannst, weiß ich bei dem Gehäuse leider nicht, dann schließe alle deine Lüfter an einen PWManschluss an und integriere die AiO einfach in den GehäuseAirFlow. Bis 90°C alle Lüfter (vom niedrigst möglichen) bis max 750 U/min laufen lassen und gut is.


----------



## Downsampler (29. Juni 2021)

Die Lüfter alle ans Board ran und regeln. Die Pumpe muß nicht geregelt werden. Die funktioniert besser, wenn die auf 100% durchläuft.

Die minimum Drehzahl für die Lüfter in der Steuerung dann auf 40 - 60 Prozent stellen, dann hat man auch einen leisen und kühlen Rechner.


----------

